# Just Bought a Honda HS928 TAS, Have questions



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey Everyone.

I just bought a Honda HS928 TAS.

Its a Canadian Model so it was the "motor cover", electric start and track driven.

I have seen picture of Hs928 that feature the independent track locking for better turning and I would like to retro fit this opinion to mine. Does anyone know if there are threads that show how to do this specifically?

Also, where is the best place/ cheapest to get parts online. I'm assuming there might be a cheaper option than the dealer?

Thanks everyone


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Subaru, what age of HS928 did you purchase? As far as the independent track control, you are speaking of, it is available on the HSS928 versions. Having done a lot of work on the HS724s, HS928s and HS1132s, I believe it would not be cost effect to consider turning a HS928 into a HSS928. I currently building a HS1128, out of a HS928 and a HS1132.


I am located in Ontario Canada. Where are you located?


What do you mean by "Motor Cover"? Is your HS928 a unboard 12 volt battery start?


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey, I'm located in Orillia.

I have seen a few pictures on google of the HS928 with independent track control. Here is a link to a picture of one that is identical to my that is from a member on this forum(school to the bottom for the picture)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/8457-928-skid-shoe-issue-solved.html

The motor cover(thats what Honda calls it) that I want to install is the new cover with the built in LED light on the HSS models. I have the old motor cover with the round halogen light but like the look of the newer cover. I was hoping it would fit or need small modifications. 

I got the snowblower for a very decent price from an estate sale so I'm will to put a bit of money into it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have never seen a HS with independent track control. The HSS has them.

When I do my drive I make wide turns while the machine is moving. I don't try to manhandle the machine in turns. I guess the independent track control is nice but the dealer told me they have a lot of repairs because the owners break the control lever which is cheap plastic.

I may be wrong but I don;t think you can install it on a HS928.


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

Does anyone know where the actually cables attach to for the Independent Track Control? 

In all the pictures I've seen they just got down towards the track but what part do they actually attach to, to lock the track


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Subaru STI WRC said:


> Does anyone know where the actually cables attach to for the Independent Track Control?
> In all the pictures I've seen they just got down towards the track but what part do they actually attach to, to lock the track



They attach to the shift arms on the top of the new-style hydrostatic transmission. Again, if you don't have that style of transmission, it's probably cost prohibitive to retrofit it. Here's a link to the HSS transmission service manual: http://www.hydro-gear.com/library.php?cmd=download&fid=9a2711a5cc060ca9e0eb63cdf319d35b


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Subaru STI WRC said:


> Hey, I'm located in Orillia.
> 
> I have seen a few pictures on google of the HS928 with independent track control. Here is a link to a picture of one that is identical to my that is from a member on this forum(school to the bottom for the picture)
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/8457-928-skid-shoe-issue-solved.html



That's really interesting, I hadn't heard of an HS-series with independent track control. But I'm no expert, so don't read too much into that  It's just a feature that I like in the HSS series, so I wish it was available on the older HS machines. 



With that said, I'm not 100%-convinced that the trigger shown is for dual independent track controls: 



- I can't clearly see a corresponding trigger on the left-side handle. 

- Is it possible that, if there's just one trigger, that it's used to quickly change the angle of the snowblower? To raise/lower the bucket, relative to the tracks? Forgive me, I don't have an HS (sadly), and I only got to play with an HSS briefly in a store last year. But I remember that one having a hydraulic cylinder that allowed raising/lowering the bucket, I thought maybe with a trigger, or some other means to do it quickly. If Honda thought you'd need to change that frequently, maybe that's what the trigger is doing? 



The picture in question: 

Photobucket


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

RedOctobyr beat me to it. Before the thumb lever on the hss didn’t the hs have that grip lever to raise the bucket?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

as far as i know the only way to change your HS928 for track control would be to install the HSS transmission. Maybe $1200-1500??? or more.

why don't you post a picture of your blower . Is it a HS or HSS?

I repaired a HSS 928 handle for the independent track control because the old handle broke. ( cheap plastic ). It wasn't very difficult. All I am saying is that it is impossible to change a HS928 with independent track control unless you had a HSS hydrostatic tranny.

sell your HS928 during the winter and buy a used HSS928 now for around 2 grand if it is that important to you. They are all over craigslist fairly cheap because ( I think ) of the chute clogging issues. People are selling them and going back to the better HS928's. haha

and I think Honda has a solution for the chute clogging issue on that. there is a whole thread dedicated to that. or you could install an impeller kit? I put one on the HS928 and it blows snow further and the slush does not clog my chute as much.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> as far as i know the only way to change your HS928 for track control would be to install the HSS transmission. Maybe $1200-1500??? or more.
> 
> why don't you post a picture of your blower . Is it a HS or HSS?



I suspect he has an HS - otherwise he would not be interested in adding an engine shroud, nor the independent track operation, because I believe that all of the HSS's came with those items. But...you seem to be the expert on Hondas with ownership and repairs, and I am only going by what I have read on the "source of all things wrong" - the Information Super-Highway !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> I suspect he has an HS - otherwise he would not be interested in adding an engine shroud, nor the independent track operation, because I believe that all of the HSS's came with those items. But...you seem to be the expert on Hondas with ownership and repairs, and I am only going by what I have read on the "source of all things wrong" - the Information Super-Highway !


I'm far from an expert but i do know what an HS can do and not do....maybe


----------

